# T5 Problem



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

okay guys i finally got my T5 up.
i am getting one trasponder now and i will be trying to get all 2maro.
i have two questions

1. why i only put up H channels with T5? even in blind scan i pick up like 5 H tps but no V. i have the same problem with unnamed sat. i only recive H channels. no V. although the dish is on top of the complex but still i should get everything since my Quality is at 99%.

2.*question about stealing programming deleted.*


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

okay today i got another Tp for T5.
but in total i have only 2 tps so far and around 22 channels but only 10 will work at a given time.

some intersting facts is that i pick up ABS-CBN International at 12241 H with 20000 instead of getting it at 12090 H.
also i am getting GlobeCast World TV at 12302 H 20000 instead of 12122 H. but it is not working very good.

now my question is why i am only picking these two up from like 10 tps there with diff numbers and why no orthers channels show up?? why no V TPs?

does it have to do anything with my bin? should i flash back to factory?
i am using universal 2 10750 at high. with samsung universal LNB. and i tell u 95W and 97W are really really close LOL. :nono:


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

i am unsing unversial 2 9600/10750. the lnb is universal. linear. 
dish is 35". Satradar.

yes my signal might be low but why :

1. i am picking up the two lowest qulity tps?? according to some people in the site.
2. why the tp numbers are not the same as on http://www.lyngsat.com/ia5.html
3. why i only recive h with two tps not any V?


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

today i pickup 12100H by doing a blind scan and i get 60%qulity on it.
i have no picture on it and i dono what it is. see the photo.
also i got some persain channels which or on ABSCBN TP on 12241H but they should not be even there. 

do singals move if u r behind a window?
is there anything to fix the window problem?
is getting all the T5 channels with the right TS this hard.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ummm...might help if your dish was outside...the glass is going to block most of your signal...


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

well i can get the picture as u can see in the photo.
and it is pretty good.
but why i am picking up only those channels
and they are weak tps.
why i am picking them up on a diff freq?
:nono2:


----------



## maddawg (Jan 25, 2003)

Move your dish to the outside.


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

if i could i would
come on man
use common sense


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And if you did, you'd realize that you're damn lucky to be receiving anything at all trying to pick it up through a glass window. Did you at least take the screen off? That'll kill your chances even more than the glass. Or better yet, open the window...


----------



## Domino (Aug 24, 2004)

Interesting stuff happens when you get behind glass with a dish. Many things can happen to the signal level/quality depending on:

1. Glass type (leaded, unleaded), thickness, # of panes.
2. Screens
3. Plastic or metal curtains or blinds.

My own efforts with Dave TV provide conflicting evidence. For example, in a given spot, I could get a better signal if I had the screen slider about halfway across the dish signal path. Also, I got much better signal when I kept the hanging blinds (plastic) closed, rather than open. 

Both of these observations go against common "logic" about receiving satellite through glass. 

Bottom line? Try different things; don't assume just because you are behind glass that it will not work.

Best.

Dom


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Try adjusting polarization VERY carefully. Even with an unobstructed view, some transponders are very picky about polarization. With anything like glass in the way, there may be some strange anomalies. Adjust it on the worst transponders you have...those are the ones that may be getting hit with signals on the opposite pole, or adjacent satellites.


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

well i am getting all the persian H transponders. nothing with V at all.
i am trying for others as well.
the glass is 2 layers plastic.
is there anything that can increase the signal? like a matrial?
i am not giving up guys.
i have 14 good channels so far i want all 100


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are not getting ANY vertical transponders, maybe the receiver is set up wrong. Be sure the menu is set to allow both 14 and 18 volt LNB power, not just one.


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

how can that be done on a pansat?
btw thanx alot that might do the trick.
voltage


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Wait a minute.........
You say you are getting weird numbers for transponder frequencies ("i pick up ABS-CBN International at 12241 H with 20000 instead of getting it at 12090 H.
also i am getting GlobeCast World TV at 12302 H 20000 instead of 12122 H").
And you are using a Universal LNB!

To get the right frequencies for the high-band Ku (11700-12200), the 22 KHz tone must be turned on in the receiver, and make it all the way to the LNBF, too.
Not sure about Pansats, but I know Fortec automatically turns on the 22K when you select Universal LNBF. Check this. If it is "on", then, the only other thing I can think of, is....maybe the DiSeqC switch is not passing the 22K on to the LNBF. Without the 22K, the LNBF will use the wrong local oscillator frequency (9750 instead of 10750). In a blind search, the signals will be there, but way off frequency. In a manual entry, they just wouldn't work at all.


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

well i am on universal 1 with 22k off by the sat it self.
i am only reciving H from the persian channels.
no V so far.
can it be the lnb?
the freq is now fixed
a 0.3 lnb can help more?
anything to improve the signal?


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

amir911 said:


> well i am on universal 1 with 22k off by the sat it self.
> i am only reciving H from the persian channels.
> no V so far.
> can it be the lnb?
> ...


On my Pansat 2000V going from a .5db NF to a .3 db NF improved the SQ about 8 - 10 points on an outside dish.

Yes it could be the LNBF if the polarotor (or equivalent) is not functioning correctly. The 22K needs to be turned on with a universal. Also there should be a program set up menu that allows you to specify an universal LNBF.


----------



## maddawg (Jan 25, 2003)

Again, move the dish outside and you should be fine.


----------

